# Packing and Crating > Packing Materials and Techniques >  Lining Ethafoam

## ChloeGrey

_This post has been copied over from the PACCIN ListServ archives. Our ListServ distributes messages between PACCIN members via email. Members use this valuable resource to pose questions and contribute answers to the PACCIN community. It's free to join! To sign up or to learn more about the PACCIN ListServ, click here. 

___________

Original Post Date: 20/9/2016

_Hello All-

I am interesting in learning if anyone can afford me advice on adhering
felt or another soft lining material such as moleskin to Ethafoam.  The
felt or equivalent material will be approximately 2" x 3" x 1/16" thick.

Many thanks-

Evan Brownstein

__________

Hey Evan,

Volara can be welded to ethafoam with a heat gun so you can avoid using adhesives that might get messy or destructive. 


If you use the thinner volara, it can conform to a fairly tight radius. 


Nathan Kitch

__________

Often cutting a slot around the cavity and tucking Tyvek, or thin Volara into it with a bone folder is a nice way to adhere without adhesives. See Steven Sciscentis excellent Powerpoint on YouTube about storage mounts. I think it covers this technique.

Steve Brisco
Chief Preparator 

__________

Here is a photo of the technique that Steve is referring to.  It is a mount for a bishop chasuble.  We cut the ethafoam and then tucked the fabric into the slot.

Philip Brutz
Mount Maker
Exhibition Production

----------

